# More Rob Bishop insanity



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I mean couldn't we just determine this guy must be legally insane yet? He's got some real special interests throwing some serious cash his way to stay this in denial and remain so boldly wrong on something. How the hell did he end up as chairman of the NATURAL RESOURCE committee?

http://m.deseretnews.com/article/86...-bill.html?pg=all?ref=https://www.google.com/

Mike Lee and Rob Bishop- enemies of sportsmen, public land, and the lifestyle you enjoy. STOP VOTING FOR THESE TWO!


----------

